# Cambio del sentido de giro de un motor automatizado.



## Assasina (Mar 15, 2008)

Buenas a todos,lo primero presentarme porque soy nueva en este foro y a ver si alguien me puede echar una ayudita.

Lo que quiero hacer es invertirle el sentido de giro a un motor de manera automatica,pero antes voy a explicar lo que tiene que hacer:

EL motor tiene acoplada una placa que desliza sobre otra de manera que lo qu quiero es que cuando la placa llegue a un final de carrera se invierta automaticamente el giro,y cuando llegue al otro final de carrera se vuelva a invertir...asi indefinidamente hasta que le de al interruptor de paro. 

He estado mirando por el foro y he encontrado esto:

http://olmo.pntic.mec.es/jmarti50/esquemas/index.htm#

Que para mi proyecto me vendria muy bien,la duda que me queda es que los finales de carrera no se quedan pulsados,es decir en cuanto mi placa deslice hacia el otro lado no se pararia todo?


Ademas tengo que encargarme de comprar los contactores,magnetotermicos,pulsadores etc. He estado mirando en ABB en productos de baja tension y he encontrado casi todo asi q por ahi no hay problema. Lo que pasa que tengo mil dudas sobre cuantos contactos auxiliares necesito,el rango....

EL motor que tengo es un trifasico con los siguientes datos:

230/400    est/triang

1.16/0.67 A
0.18 KW
cos phi= 0.79
1270  1/min

Dependiendo de como lo conecte esta claro que tendre que elegir una tension u otra pero es la primera vez que hago esto y no se si lo tengo q arracar en estrella,triangulo,arranque directo....como puedo saber eso?

Muchas gracias a cualquiero que me de una idea sobre esto porque estoy desesperada.

Bye


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2008)

Y tu sistema mecanico admite la inversion de giro instantanea del motor ?
No habria que agregar un paso de frenado en ambos extremos del recorrido ?


----------



## pepechip (Mar 15, 2008)

hola
invertirle el giro es bien facil, pero previo a cada cambio de giro tendras que asegurarte de que el motor se ha detenido completamente. Le tendras que poner un pequeño temporizador


----------



## Assasina (Mar 15, 2008)

Vale,eso es lo que habia pensado,el problema es que no se como se conectan las cosas...si alguien encuentra el esquema de mando y fuerza de algo que se parezca a lo que necesito....se lo agradeceria muchisimo.


----------



## El nombre (Mar 15, 2008)

Es facil.
Pero ¿A qué tensión lo quieres conectar?
¿230 0 400?


----------



## javielchispas (Mar 15, 2008)

Es sencillo mediante contactores y relés. Sólo tienes que tener en cuenta que cada final de carrera actuará de paro en un sentido y marcha en el otro, y viceversa. Aunque no directamente sobre los contactores de motor, pues has de temporizar la marcha de ambos para evitar la inversión brusca.

Pero yo no dudaba ni un solo instante en hacerlo de otra manera:
Para esta potencia, usar un variador de velocidad, aunque no vayas a utilizar todo su potencial, te merece la pena. Con un Telemecánique ATV-11HU05M2E (183€ PVP) para 0,18 kW o un sobrado ATV11HU09M2E (212 € PVP) para 0,37 kW , conseguirás que el motor no pare ni arranque bruscamente (más vida de todo), una protección del motor que es infinitamente superior a la que te da un relé térmico, la maniobra de inversión ya hecha (tiene bornas de entrada donde pondrías el sentido diréctamente de los finales de carrera), no preocuparte por temporizar nada, no preocuparte por si el final de carrera se pasa, puedes aumentar la velocidad del motor si quieres (con lo que incluso se podría dar el caso que aumentaras el rendimiento), es mucho más bonito y en su display te indica la intensidad consumida o lo que tú quieras, y una última cosa: al menos en mi caso, teniendo en cuenta el descuento que me aplican, me saldría más barata la opción esta que a base de contactores, térmico, relés, mano de obra de montaje...

Sólo es cuestión de cogerte las instrucciones y entretenerte un poco leyendo. Muy poco, porque para tu aplicación apenas deberás variar parámetros respecto a la configuración de fábrica.

Saludos


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Mar 15, 2008)

No es que sea fanatico de yaskawa pero en aplicaciones de trabajo pesado como la que dices que se va a utilizar, utiliza un variador Ref:V7U 20P7 (220 V) de 0.4 Kw, con una resistencia de frenado para que te ayude a parar en un menor tiempo posible, y asi mejorar tu sistema


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 15, 2008)

Assasina dijo:
			
		

> ..........He estado mirando por el foro y he encontrado esto:
> 
> http://olmo.pntic.mec.es/jmarti50/esquemas/index.htm#
> 
> Que para mi proyecto me vendria muy bien,la duda que me queda es que los finales de carrera no se quedan pulsados,es decir en cuanto mi placa deslice hacia el otro lado no se pararia todo?



De cual estas hablando? Si es del "Inversión del sentido de giro de un motor trifásico. Mando por pulsadores P/M. Inversión automática con finales de carrera"  cuando se pisa el fin de carrera el contactor queda enclavado con un contacto auxiliar -> No se para.



> Dependiendo de como lo conecte esta claro que tendre que elegir una tension u otra pero es la primera vez que hago esto y no se si lo tengo q arracar en estrella,triangulo,arranque directo....como puedo saber eso?



Es un motor chico, el arranque es directo.  Como supongo que tenes en linea 380/400V la unica conexion que podes hacer es estrella.
El arranque estrella triangulo es para motores del orden de los 10HP o mas, o motores mas chicos con una carga muy inercial.


----------



## El nombre (Mar 16, 2008)

Yo tiro mi piedra a ver que pasa

El chico (me parece) tiene un problema al poner las placas que vienen en el motor. 
Vienen 3

si las montas de forma que unes de dos en dos ( tienes dos filas con tres tornillos y unes una fila con la otra) lo conectas en trinagulo lo que hace que trabaje a la tensión inferior de la chapa (230) 
si las montas todas en un lado (con dos sobra pero es conveniente poner las tres por si algun dia lo cambias a otra tension) te queda en estrella y trabaja en la tension superior de la chapa (400) lo conenctas a las tres bornas que te han quedado libres.

para dar la vuelta ya te han dicho que un par de contactores con contacto NC es más que suficiente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2009)

Finales de carrera                 ¡OK! 
dobles, el primero corta y el segundo (inercia de por medio) invierte...  ¡OK!
y del otro lado lo mismo, que se desplaza para modificar el ancho
Contactores =  2                   ¡OK!
Arranque Estrella Triángulo   NOOOOOO
Relés temporalizados            NOOOOOO
Freno por continua                NOOOOOO
Variador                                 NOOOOOO
Ayer vi una máquina trabajando, me acordaba de éste post y lloraba de la risa   .
Es el vaiven de una lapidadora que pule marmol, granito, etc.
El tema es que en el motor llevaba un embrague hidráulico que le permitía hacer los vaivenes con toda suavidad y sin golpes. Detener y acelerar suavemente.

http://www.uamerica.edu.co/motores/d1/trans_mecanica/trans_auto/trans auto/trans_auto_eh.htm

Tecnológicamente es cómo el auto de los picapiedras, peroooooo . . .  funciona magníficamente día y noche


----------



## JAZARG (Mar 3, 2009)

Bueno...No se si sea de gran ayuda...pero tengo conocimiento de la automatización que pretendes realizar.  Es sencillo si empleas un módulo PLC (OMRON-SIEMENS-Telemecánique-TWIDO, etc.) donde puedes ubicar los contactores, pulsadores y finales de carrera necesarios para tu proyecto; es muy fácil de programar y se ajusta a cualquier cambio de acuerdo a la conexión realizada. 

En el circuito de potencia, (para motor trifásico) simplemente debes intercambiar dos fases consecutivas, los contactos igualmente deben estar respectivamente ubicados en sus fases.

El arranque en Y-Delta es muy útil, ya que permite limitar la corriente de arranque y posteriormente permite que la máquina desarrolle su potencia nominal. En el circuito de control te recomiendo el uso de dos pulsadores, uno para el arranque y otro para una parada de emergencia; dos finales de carrera, uno para cada posición específica de las placas, estos finales de carrera se pueden conseguir en el mercado N.A o N.C. El control de estos van dentro del programa ajustado en el PLC. 

El cambio o inversión de giro del motor puede realizarse con o sin paro previo, depende de la carga que desees manipular, esto finalmente influye en la vida util del motor, y se realiza simplemente energizando y desenergizando las bobinas del motor de manera controlada, ya sea por temporizadores o por los finales de carrera. El variador de velocidad, mencionado anteriormente, también es útil pero no tiene la propiedad de controlar todos los parámetros o variables del proceso, lo que conlleva a manipular el módulo PLC como la mejor opción. . 

Si te quedan dudas, simplemente enviame un esquemático del proceso que deseas llevar a cabo y te envio, en lo posible, una probable respuesta del proyecto. Muchos Exitos¡¡¡


----------



## Miguel81 (Jul 25, 2009)

hola... quiero fabricar un porton de control automatico, no tengo problemas con la programacion del plc pero si en el conexionado, como puedo hacer las conexiones del motor para que cambie de sentido de giro? es un motor monofasico el cual le hare el macanismo que este acoplado a un reductor de velocidad mecanico el cual sera quien le proporcione el movimiento al porton. en lo mecanico tampoco tengo problemas. Yo queiro que el porton sebra y se cierre a traves de dos opciones, a traves de un pulsador de marca y otro de parada, y la otra opcion a traves de un control remoto. pero no tengo la menor idea de como hacerlo con el control remoto. hay algun interruptor que sea maniobrado por control remoto? ah y otra duda es como hago para acolplar el circuito del motor con el plc? yo conozco es solo la parte teorica del plc pero no se como se acopla a un circuito real de potencia. me podrian explicar?     miguelito_81_2@hotm....


----------

